# physician fee for HCPCS S8037 MRCP



## jewelrad (Aug 29, 2013)

Could anybody know what is the fee schedule on HCPCS code S8037-MRCP from commercial insurance and BCBS?
Medicare will not accept this code and doesn't even list the fee for S8037.


----------

